# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Tunze anuncia produção de nova bomba

## Ricardo Pinto

A Tunze anunciou no passado fim de semana, no Reefstock (evento organizado pelo ReefBuilders blog), que irá lançar brevemente uma nova bomba para o mercado - a Tunze Turbelle nanostream 6095!



Este lançamento, curiosamente anunciado nos EUA, deve ter como objectivo fazer concorrência às Vortech.

Alguma das particularidades desta nova bomba, é a capacidade de mover 10000L/h com apenas um consumo de ~20W. 
Outra boa novidade é o preço, espera-se que nos EUA seja de 275$-300$. Como costume, o preço na Europa deve ser o mesmo em Euros.

Vamos lá ver... se com a concorrência, o preço das Vortech desce um bocadinho!!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Mais alguns detalhes...
Tunze releases more information about Nanostream 6095




> The Tunze Nanostream 6095 which was officially announced at Reef Stock and Tunze has more information about wattage use. The Tunze 6095 will be controllable, meaning you will be able to modify how much flow you would like to dish out to your corals and fish. Because of this the wattage numbers have been updated with usage from 5 watts all the way up to 20 watts that we originally reported. The incumbent Tunze 6095 has a 40mm outlet and the upcoming Tunze Nanostream 6095 has a 70mm outlet. The 6095 will push out 10,000 lph (about 2,650 GPH) running on 20W off of a 24VDC power source. It also features the same Tunze touches including the magnet mount and silencing mount to absorb the vibration noise. Expect these pumps to come in around $260 to $270.


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Apesar de a Tunze estar a tentar melhorar as nanostream, sinceramente, esta bomba parece-me mais do mesmo. 

Correndo o risco de estar enganado, acho que a Vortech vai continuar a dar 10-0 à Tunze. 

A grande esperança é que com estas manobras o preço das Vortech baixe um bocado.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Ricardo,

Ainda não experimentei nos meus aquários as Vortech, nomeadamente por 3 razões: ruído, possibilidade de orientação do fluxo e preço. Pelo que diria que a Tunze é que continua a dar 10-0 à Vortech.

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ola Ricardo,

Que bom ver-te participar. Andavas um pouco "desaparecido". Embora eu calcule que seja so' por falta de tempo para escrever no forum. Mas e' muito bom se pudesses participar mais, dados os teus conhecimentos.

- Realmente tenho de admitir que no preco, a Tunze da' 10-0. 
- O ruido das Vortech melhorou imenso, nas ultimas versoes. Para mim, nao e' mais um problema. 
- Quanto 'a orientacao do fluxo, experimenta uma Vortech, vais ver que nao sentes falta. Nao sei como, mas as vortech conseguem mexer uma "massa" enorme de agua, nem sentes falta de direccionar o fluxo.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Inicialmente tinha previsto, a médio/longo prazo, uma MP40 para o meu novo sistema. No entanto, com o passar do tempo tive alguns dilemas....

Ao contrário das Tunze, as Vortech não podem ser imersas totalmente em água... a parte do motor tem de ficar fora do vidro em seco. Isto inviaviliza desde logo a minha ideia inicial de a colocar no centro do vidro lateral direito, onde tem a "coluna seca"... Entretanto ponderei a hipótese de duas MP10 de cada lado da "coluna seca"... mas tb não dá pois o vidro é de 15mm e estas acho que só se aplicam a 10mm máximo... Mais algumas leituras em fóruns e o ruído das bombas não é propriamente nulo ou perto disso, então provavelmente não posso aplicar no aquário pois está no quarto onde durmo e não posso ter ruído perceptível...

Por outro lado, as Tunze têm o mesmo problema do formato da bomba com a saída afunilada, que concentra um fluxo mais forte mas menos disperso que as Vortech. No caso das Tunze também é necessário adquirir um controlador à parte (acho), pelo que em termos de preço, não ficariam assim tão mais em conta.

Resultado... além do investimento algo avultado, com estes pormenores adicionais fiquei pouco entusiasmado no upgrade da circulação... O que entretanto fiz foi pegar nas três Tunze 6025 de 2500l/h que já tinha e aplicar a mod(ificação) para aumentar o fluxo, cortando o tubo interior que rodeia a turbina, supostamente aumentando o fluxo sensivelmente para o dobro, à semelhança de uma Tunze 6045. Para já está assim e cá se vai remediando.

Outra coisa que não gostei muito nas Vortech... no espaço de um ano ou menos, surgem novos modelos (aquele controlador "ES") que colocam os modelos anteriores mais obsoletos e as bombas desvalorizadas. Ainda para mais, segundo percebi em leitura nos fóruns, há novos modelos que reduzem ruído produzido pelas anteriores... ou seja, melhorias significativas que já deviam estar presentes inicialmente... Mas em termos de controlador e modos de ondas, actualmente penso que as Vortech lideram.

Portanto, houve uma altura em que eu estava decidido que as Vortech lideravam indiscutivelmente, mas entretanto agora já estou com o mesmo dilema de antes. Ambas têm vantagens e desvantagens, e como não há um investimento seguro, acho que prefiro adiar. O preço das MP40, apesar de elevado, temos de ter em conta que já inclui o controlador electrónico, pelo que na prática parece-me justo. De qualquer forma, se a concorrência da Tunze fizer baixar o custo, tanto melhor, pelo menos para os que ainda não investiram. Para os que já têm MP40 já não acho tão bom (uma desvalorização num curto espaço de tempo... 1 ano ou coisa parecida)...

Noutro pormenor, robustez e qualidade de construção, parece-me que a Tunze tem uma ligeira vantagem sobre a Vortech. Mais um critério a acrescentar ao dilema...  :yb665: 

Acho que a competição continua...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Noutro pormenor, robustez e qualidade de construção, parece-me que a Tunze tem uma ligeira vantagem sobre a Vortech. Mais um critério a acrescentar ao dilema... 
> 
> Acho que a competição continua...


Eu comprei duas Tunze 6025 em que os apoios ao fim de um ano começaram a se desfazer.Uma das bombas caiu em cima de uma anemona o que me  provocou alguns estragos no aqua.

----------


## António Vitor

Tenho uma mp40w e uma tunze 6055, e realmente a tunze embora uma boa bomba, nunca falhou note-se, em termos de débito de água e circulação fica a léguas...

O ruido da vortech não é comprometedor, até porque nem sinto a necessidade de a puxar perto do limite, a tunze claro é mais silenciosa (está dentro de água), mas com muito mais débito a mp40w .

A tunze  tenho-a também a meio gás, chega para o meu aquário...

A vortech mp40w vale 2-3 mesmo 4 tunze 6055 claramente...

agora se esta faz o dobro de débito já estará bem próxima...
mas ainda assim não faz o mesmo que as vortech...

para a potência das vortech, a intrusão destas no aquário é mesmo minimalista...e acho que vale bem o preço...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Tenho uma mp40w e uma tunze 6055, e realmente a tunze embora uma boa bomba, nunca falhou note-se, em termos de débito de água e circulação fica a léguas...
> 
> O ruido da vortech não é comprometedor, até porque nem sinto a necessidade de a puxar perto do limite, a tunze claro é mais silenciosa (está dentro de água), mas com muito mais débito a mp40w .
> 
> A tunze  tenho-a também a meio gás, chega para o meu aquário...
> 
> A vortech mp40w vale 2-3 mesmo 4 tunze 6055 claramente...
> 
> agora se esta faz o dobro de débito já estará bem próxima...
> ...


Estás a comparar realidades diferentes, ou a limitares-te aos modelos que tens, e não aos que existem. É que até a MP10 tem mais débito que uma 6055 segundo as características de ambas. E para comparares a MP40 a uma Tunze seria a 6105.

Pergunto-me se a Tunze precisava desta bomba. Calculo que seja controlável, logo têm a 6105 que tem um débito semelhante, com um consumo que se não é igual não ficará longe, e com valores ligeiramente acima pois esta também debita mais. Estarei a ver algo mal?

Em relação aos preços entre estas duas marcas, existe uma grande discrepância se compararmos alguns modelos.
No entanto eu tenho duas 6055 que comprei quando saíram (à uns 4 anos para ai) mas se fosse hoje escolhia sem duvida duas MP10 porque neste modelo a diferença de preços é mínima e a Vortech até está com melhor preço.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Pergunto-me se a Tunze precisava desta bomba. Calculo que seja controlável, logo têm a 6105 que tem um débito semelhante, com um consumo que se não é igual não ficará longe, e com valores ligeiramente acima pois esta também debita mais. Estarei a ver algo mal?


Olá Ricardo, a diferença está no tamanho que em aquários mais pequenos faz toda a diferença, se comparares o tamanho dos modelos Tunze Nano-stream e  Tunze Stream.

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

é tudo verdade, mas eu só posso falar do que tenho...
e parece ser esta nova bomba um upgrade da 6055.

Agora, estão em ligas diferentes etc...
será?
para mim não... vejam o impacto visual da vortech (mesmo a mp40w), e vejam a 6055...se formos para outras bombas mais potentes da tunze...é para esquecer... grande ...já disse que eram grandes?
grandes...agora as novas stream já devem ser mais pequenas, desconheço no entanto...

uma pergunta, são mais pequenas que a nano stream 6055 essas que falas Ricardo Santos?

TEnho uma stream mais antiga, que era daqueles bajolos...
portanto tecnologia que foi ultrapassada, porque o design também é importante...
e a vortech dá mesmo 500 a 1...talvez exagerando um  pouco...
 :Wink: 
Daí achar que a tunze fez bem em fazer o upgrade à 6055 que não é tão má!

(estou a falar no desgin, e no impacto no aquário), que para mim é mesmo o mais importante a seguir á fiabilidade.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Ricardo, a diferença está no tamanho que em aquários mais pequenos faz toda a diferença, se comparares o tamanho dos modelos Tunze Nano-stream e  Tunze Stream.
> 
> abraço


Olá Ricardo,

Realmente não me tinha apercebido que esta nova Tunze era uma NanoStream. Assim já a torna mais interessante.



> The new Tunze 6095 has about the same footprint as the Tunze 6055 but the main difference is a much larger outlet. The incumbent Tunze 6095 has a 40mm outlet and the upcoming Tunze Nanostream 6095 has a 70mm outlet.

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> Realmente não me tinha apercebido que esta nova Tunze era uma NanoStream. Assim já a torna mais interessante.


Respondestes à minha questão....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

O texto do artigo da reefbuilders terá uma gralha, que já tinha notado e penso que intuitivamente todos se aperceberam ao ler a frase...




> The incumbent Tunze 6055 has a 40mm outlet and the upcoming Tunze Nanostream 6095 has a 70mm outlet.


Ou seja, este novo modelo tem uma saída mais larga, que ao contrário do modelo 6055 de 40mm de diâmetro tem agora 70mm de diâmetro no novo modelo 6095. De resto, as dimensões gerais da bomba mantém-se o mesmo, pelo que este novo modelo tem a vantagem de maior litragem por hora, usando globalmente o mesmo "chassis" anterior.  :SbOk3: 

Dizer que esta 6095 é o upgrade da 6055 é o mesmo que dizer que a MP40 é o upgrade da MP10 ou MP20... ou seja, nada a ver... a 6055 faz 5500l/h máximos, este novo modelo faz 10.000 l/h máximos. São gamas diferentes...  :SbOk5:

----------


## António Vitor

Atenção não estou chateado, mas pode parecer nas próximas palavras...
 :Big Grin: 

epá é um upgrade, foi o que eu disse.
se debita o dobro é um upgrade, que quer dizer melhoria...
Se debita o dobro é um upgrade, porque foi alcançada uma melhoria.

A melhoria foi o dobro da litragem, então é um super upgrade...
não deixa de ser um upgrade...

Nunca ninguém viu esta bomba em serviço, e o mais próximo que alguém viu foi a tal 6055, que por acaso TEM quase o mesmo chassis (upgrade) e por acaso também é da tunze...

Se calhar usei mal o termo, é um upgrade à gama nano stream que antes tinha como expoente maximo a 6055...
e não como erradamente disse á 6055...está bem assim?
 :Wink: 

Portanto é um upgrade para as nano stream, que antes só faziam metade da litragem certo?
Eu gostava de saber porque é que têm tanta necessidade de compartimentar as coisas... em prateleiras, gavetas...

Faz-me lembrar os partidos, esquerda direita...
não pode ser um ambidextro?
LOL

eles é pico aquariums, nanos, small tanks, medium big... ...argh....

As novas mp10 não têm nada a ver com mp40W?
não porque veio depois...mas em muitos aspectos têm upgrades...

sim têm melhorias mesmo em relação a muitos dos seus aspectos em relação ao irmão mais potente...
mesmo que debite metade...
 :Wink:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Não sei se upgrade será ou não a terminologia mais correcta...

O que me parece é que o novo modelo 6095 aparece para complementar, e não para substituir, o 6055...  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> Não sei se upgrade será ou não a terminologia mais correcta...
> 
> O que me parece é que o novo modelo 6095 aparece para complementar, e não para substituir, o 6055...


Acho que estamos a entrar em discussões, sem nexo...

É que tu tens razão, e eu também tenho...
 :Smile: 
faz-me lembrar o kadaffi...e o socrates...



hehehe!
sei que já tinhas visto...
 :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues



----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Video: Mr. Saltwater Tank covers ReefStock 2011

----------


## Alexandre Dax

Eu encomendei uma MP10 para o meu RSMAX 120  :Coradoeolhos:  por vários motivos, entre eles o facto de que é 1 bomba top e supostamente não faz barulho em funcionamento... :yb665: 

agora estão a deixar-me assustado com alguns comentários...
 :Icon Cry:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Já agora, a Tunze 6095 quando é que irá sair mesmo?

Estive a ver e aparece no catálogo do site da Tunze, no entanto pesquisei e ainda não aparece em lojas online nacionais ou estrangeiras...  :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Nunca usei uma Vortech mas tenho uma Tunze stream  de 12000 l/h e o grande peoblema é que só a um metro dela é que posso começar a colocar corais tão forte e laminar é o se fluxo. As nanostream sofrem do mesmo mal mas como têm menor fluxo sente-se menos. 
Segundo li, as Vortech não têm o fluxo tão laminar e movimentam muito mais água sem no entanto mandarem pelos ares corais que se coloquem relativamente perto. Confirmam?

Se a Tunze está a alargar a saída e a redesenhar o invólucro para tirar mais partido de efeito eductor, então diria ser um passo na direcção certa.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Já agora, a foto inicialmente colocada no tópico parece ter sido a foto de uma Tunze 6055 e adaptada ao "flyer"...

Reparem nesta foto, no site oficial da Tunze...



Aquela abertura de saída, muito potente! Passa dos 40mm da 6055 para uns 70mm nesta nova 6095!   :Cool:  Cá para mim vai ser rival das MP40W...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Espero que a Tunze tenha revisto a qualidade dos suportes e do próprio corpo da bomba, tive alguns dissabores quando uma caíu para a areia da DSB...
  Quanto às vortech...os ímans podiam ser melhorados pois para aquários maiores, com vidros um pouco mais espessos...caem, só que com a vantagem de pararem e não fazerem estragos , a estética é melhor, bem como o tipo de fluxo.
  Ok esta é sem dúvida um upgrade nada de novo...o que seria novo?
 Uma bomba de circulação com a estética semelhante à vortech, mas orientável,ou com cabeça rotativa, bloqueável (tipo ventoínha) cujo motor pudesse funcionar dentro ou fora de água, para a podermos colocar na coluna ( que é húmida no meu caso), com bons ímans e fiável.
  Pronto por hoje não peço mais... :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

as novas vortech mp60 es ja dao ate vidro de 23mm que è uma Mais valia para aquarios de grande porte tem ainda um Angulo de corrente Mais aberto

Grande Contra è o preço :Icon Cry: 

cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

É impressão minha ou as mais recentes gerações de Vortech's têm um iman mais poderoso?

Digo isto, porque tinha duas Vortech Mp40, uma mais antiga (das primeiras mesmo) e outra versão ES (a mais recente). O meu aquário é em vidro de 19mm e a mais "velha" parece que não tinha tanta força como a mais recente e também fazia mais barulho. Pode ser só uma questão de "idade", mas fiquei com a impressão que melhoraram o iman.

----------


## Diogo Capitao

Boas Malta 
Tambem ando com ideias de adquirir o topo de gama das nanostream  :yb663:  em prencipio vai ser já para o inicio do proximo mes, só estou a espera de resposta do valor dela, e se já estao a venda para o mercado nacional tb
Junto com ela estou com ideias de adquirir um Multicontroller 7096, para fazer as delicias de um brinquedo desta dimençao  :SbSourire2: 
Assim que a tiver adquirido quem quizer tirar duvidas é só perguntar  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraços

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Diogo,

Ainda não li uma data de lançamento oficial... mas em alguns fóruns li num que talvez esteja no mercado por volta de Setembro e noutro site li que possivelmente so no final do ano ou início do próximo... então esta bomba ainda não saiu da fábrica... é estranho a Tunze já ter nos produtos no site... acho que deveria mencionar que ainda não está disponível ou então mencionar a data em que está no mercado...  :Admirado:

----------


## Diogo Capitao

Boas Artur 
Espero que isso nao demore a sair, pensei que já estaria em stock, ando a fazer a montagem no meu aquario e estava com ideias de a por agora de começo. 
Agora estou indeciso se eide de esperar pela 6095 ou se compro a 6055 :'( 
O problema é que depois mais tarde precise de comprar outra 6055 e se tive-se a 6095 esta bastaria perfeitamente sem ter que comprar duas 6055.  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Diogo Capitao

Boas Artur 
Neste site comprova que vao sair em meados de Setembro, por isso vou aguardar, já nao falta muito tempo ate lá  :yb663: 
Zoomark 2011: Tunze : DaniReef

----------


## Carlos Gião

> boas
> 
> as novas vortech mp60 es ja dao ate vidro de 23mm que è uma Mais valia para aquarios de grande porte tem ainda um Angulo de corrente Mais aberto
> 
> Grande Contra è o preço
> 
> cumprimentos


 :yb677:  Viva
 Quando estou a tentar reanimar :Coradoeolhos:  as Tunze e Vortech mp40 que tenho, lá vem a "tentação" :SbOk5:  O que nos vale é o preço... :yb665:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Neste site comprova que vao sair em meados de Setembro, por isso vou aguardar, já nao falta muito tempo ate lá 
> Zoomark 2011: Tunze : DaniReef


Boas Diogo,

De facto Setembro chega depressa, nem 3 meses, então se sair por essa altura, vale a pena aguardar.  :SbOk: 

Nesse link tem umas fotos muito interessantes...

Aqui um plantel de seis Stream e Nanostream Tunze...



uma excelente foto!! qual será a 6095? qual será?  :Coradoeolhos:  Kum catano, aquela "sopradeira" é brutal!  :Cool: 

Mais outra foto...



performances (l/h) e consumos (W) versáteis e muito interessantes  :Pracima: 

e o melhor é isto...




> The list price was set at 220 , but we hope that the street price could be lower.


Uma Vortech MP40W custa 400 euros... no meu sistema em termos de fluxo uma chegava, mas como tenho coluna seca na lateral direita (onde pretendo colocar as bombas) e como não quero colocar a bomba na lateral esquerda por motivos estéticos, e como a MP10 não funciona em vidros de superiores a 10mm (o meu é de 15mm), no final, para ter uma boa circulação, quase de certeza que ia ter de ter duas MP40W... ora 2 x 400 dá um belo total de 800 euros...
Com a Tunze 6095 a rondar os 200 euros, com uma bomba possivelmente faço a festa, mas mesmo que precise de colocar duas (uma de cada lado da coluna seca), que penso realmente seria o ideal, iria gastar no total uns 400 a 450 euros... ou seja, em comparação, muito mais em conta... e com a possibilidade de controlar o fluxo 2 x (2000 a 10000 l/h), tinha bomba para este sistema e eventualmente futuros de maior volume  :Cool: 

Confesso que estou entusiasmado com este modelo. Já agora, recentemente adquiri uma bomba de retorno também Tunze e desta nova fornada electrónica controlável, nas primeiras duas semanas +/-, não era silenciosa como apregoada... mas felizmente após essas primeiras semanas, acho que passou a fase de "burn in" e agora sim, tem funcionado de forma silenciosa. Tenho o sistema no meu quarto, e desde então tenho dormido tranquilamente. Apesar de nos primeiros dias e nessas primeiras semanas ter ficado bastante irritado com o ruído, mas felizmente foi temporário.
Esta nova Nanostream parece ter semelhante no que toca ao transformador de baixa voltagem e controlo electrónico, pelo que o entusiasmo aumenta com a experiência já testada com esta bomba de retorno.  :Cool:

----------


## Diogo Capitao

Boas Artur
Eu no inicio tb estava com a febre da vortech, mas depois fui ter com o meu vendedor o Sr. Zé que desde já o apoio incondicionalmente independentemente dos preços que ele faz e que pela concorrencia nao é nada careiro!!! e é sempre bom ter uma loja que tenha peixes de recife perto da nossa casota  :yb677: 
anyway...
Seguindo ao que eu estava a falar ele é que me tirou a ideia de comprar a vortech, apesar de ele as vender tb e perguntou-me pk nao iria para as tunze...
Silenciosas duraveis, manutençao barata e custo baixo preço!!!  :Whistle:  
e muitos sao os que dizem bem das bombas TUNZE SAO MAIS QUE AS MAES  :Admirado:  mas... nen todos...
Quando cheguei a fazer pesquisa sobre as vortech cheguei a ler mais queixas do que propriamente comentarios positivos, a vortech tem o defeito assim que os imans perdem força a ventoinha começa a descair e com o tempo o motor começa a ter problemas e a fazer barulho por estar a ser forçado, nao quero debater sobre este assunto pois as opinioes divergem em torno de cada um e sei perfeitamente que ah entusiastas das vortech, só que isso para mim fez mais sentido que outra coisa, porque é perfeitamente logico isso acontecer com o tempo, o mesmo que poderá acontecer com o iman da tunze futuramente, vai perdendo força só k a vantagem é que a bomba cai para o fundo do aquario e nao se estraga  :Smile:  prontos talvez faça uma salçada de areia pelo aquario fora  :Coradoeolhos:  mas o que quero dizer é que o motor nao fica prejudicado por isso a longo prazo, e nao temos que gramar pastilha com o barulho do motor da vortech se ele começa a fazer barulho mais dia menos dia, logo os meus votos vao para a tunze  :Palmas: 

Quanto a nova 6095 é um brutal ANIMAL, esta com um aspecto fenomenal e mais elegante, o azul da ventoinha destaca-se mais na bomba, por isso Artur
vou mesmo esperar por Setembro esta decidido!!!  :Icon Cry:  ai ai os 3s meses de espera....  :yb620:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas Artur
> Eu no inicio tb estava com a febre da vortech, mas depois fui ter com o meu vendedor o Sr. Zé que desde já o apoio incondicionalmente independentemente dos preços que ele faz e que pela concorrencia nao é nada careiro!!! e é sempre bom ter uma loja que tenha peixes de recife perto da nossa casota 
> anyway...
> Seguindo ao que eu estava a falar ele é que me tirou a ideia de comprar a vortech, apesar de ele as vender tb e perguntou-me pk nao iria para as tunze...
> Silenciosas duraveis, manutençao barata e custo baixo preço!!!  
> e muitos sao os que dizem bem das bombas TUNZE SAO MAIS QUE AS MAES  mas... nen todos...
> Quando cheguei a fazer pesquisa sobre as vortech cheguei a ler mais queixas do que propriamente comentarios positivos, a vortech tem o defeito assim que os imans perdem força a ventoinha começa a descair e com o tempo o motor começa a ter problemas e a fazer barulho por estar a ser forçado, nao quero debater sobre este assunto pois as opinioes divergem em torno de cada um e sei perfeitamente que ah entusiastas das vortech, só que isso para mim fez mais sentido que outra coisa, porque é perfeitamente logico isso acontecer com o tempo, o mesmo que poderá acontecer com o iman da tunze futuramente, vai perdendo força só k a vantagem é que a bomba cai para o fundo do aquario e nao se estraga  prontos talvez faça uma salçada de areia pelo aquario fora  mas o que quero dizer é que o motor nao fica prejudicado por isso a longo prazo, e nao temos que gramar pastilha com o barulho do motor da vortech se ele começa a fazer barulho mais dia menos dia, logo os meus votos vao para a tunze 
> 
> Quanto a nova 6095 é um brutal ANIMAL, esta com um aspecto fenomenal e mais elegante, o azul da ventoinha destaca-se mais na bomba, por isso Artur
> vou mesmo esperar por Setembro esta decidido!!!  ai ai os 3s meses de espera....


Os imans são permanentes, a minha vortech comprei-a em segunda mão, porque o preço...upaupa

nada a apontar, em termos daquilo que faz no aquário é como comparar um ferrari com uma carrinha mercedes.
e como o que queremos é mais transporte de água... a carrinha mercedes ganha...

perdoem-me a analogia.

bom maisuma vez tenho das primeirissimas vortech e mesmo nada a apontar.
tenho também tunze, uma 6055, e ...pois muito mais fraquinha...mas funciona e dura...
tenho outra bem grande da tunze, que está arrumada, e que é mesmo gigante.
A vortech é mesmo pequena no aquário...

----------


## Diogo Capitao

Boas Antonio
Fui confirmar nos dos teus antigos post´s (tipo detective  :Cool: )para nao ter falhas no que estou a dizer, pelo que me apercebi tu estas a comprar uma tunze 6055 com uma mp40? 
Nao deverias estar a comparar uma tunze 6055 com uma mp10?
Se a tua comparaçao é essa é mais que normal que a vortech ganha -.-´
visto que a 6055 tem um fluxo bem mais reduzido pois deverias sim comparar a uma mp10 e nao ah tua mp40  :Admirado: 
Mas esse é o meu ponto de vista, posso estar errado :s

Abraços

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas Antonio
> Fui confirmar nos dos teus antigos post´s (tipo detective )para nao ter falhas no que estou a dizer, pelo que me apercebi tu estas a comprar uma tunze 6055 com uma mp40? 
> Nao deverias estar a comparar uma tunze 6055 com uma mp10?
> Se a tua comparaçao é essa é mais que normal que a vortech ganha -.-´
> visto que a 6055 tem um fluxo bem mais reduzido pois deverias sim comparar a uma mp10 e nao ah tua mp40 
> Mas esse é o meu ponto de vista, posso estar errado :s
> 
> Abraços


tens razão, mas comparo poque ocupa-me o mesmo espaço no aquário...A vortech fica mesmo a ganhar...mp 40w correcto.

eu tenho uma das antigas tunze 6060, e é a mesma questão...não tem nada a ver

aliás comparar a tunze com a vortech é muito complicado.
e em vez de comparar a vortech com a 6055 faço-o com a 6060 ou outra qualquer da tunze...
não tem nada a ver...

guardei a 6060 e nem me lembro já onde a meti...
 :Big Grin: 

O problema é que mesmo com menos litros por hora a tunze, tem uma corrente mais laminar mesmo a bomba grande.
ou seja junto á bomba tenho mais corrente, e tenho mais pontos mortos longe da tunze 6060...uma chatice.
Com a vortech nunca mais me preocupei com a circulação.

----------


## Diogo Capitao

Bem me parecia que tinha liga algures sobre a mp10 e a 6055
Faço de minhas as palavras deste senhor  :yb677: 

Viva,

Só para terem uma ideia do que estão a comparar, tenho uma mp10 e uma tunze 6025 e já tive duas tunze 6045. As medidas do meu aquário: 100x50x50, o fluxo da mp10 quase não se nota (no máximo) quando comparado com o da 6025 (imaginem agora o fluxo duma tunze 6045 (tinha duas e levantavam a areia e vi-me e desejei-me para acertar o fluxo) e por fim uma tunze 6055, que tem a vantagem de ser regulável e de ter maior caudal).
Na minha opinião e pelo que pude observar da minha mp10, só dá mesmo para nanos e esteticamente é do melhor para além daquelas vantagens relativamente aos fluxos, que já foi mencionado. Agora a 6055, pode dar para nanos mas dá para muito mais do que isso.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## António Vitor

> Bem me parecia que tinha liga algures sobre a mp10 e a 6055
> Faço de minhas as palavras deste senhor 
> 
> Viva,
> 
> Só para terem uma ideia do que estão a comparar, tenho uma mp10 e uma tunze 6025 e já tive duas tunze 6045. As medidas do meu aquário: 100x50x50, o fluxo da mp10 quase não se nota (no máximo) quando comparado com o da 6025 (imaginem agora o fluxo duma tunze 6045 (tinha duas e levantavam a areia e vi-me e desejei-me para acertar o fluxo) e por fim uma tunze 6055, que tem a vantagem de ser regulável e de ter maior caudal).
> Na minha opinião e pelo que pude observar da minha mp10, só dá mesmo para nanos e esteticamente é do melhor para além daquelas vantagens relativamente aos fluxos, que já foi mencionado. Agora a 6055, pode dar para nanos mas dá para muito mais do que isso.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Miguel


em relação á mp10 não faço ideia, falo do que conheço...
 :Smile: 

Eu uso uma tunze 6055 e por alguma razão arrumei a mais potente 6060...
 :Big Grin: 
não a puxo ao máximo eu coloco a mão na bomba (vortech) e se tiver muito calor reduzo.

o problema de muita gente é que a puxa demais...
eu uso pouco mais de 60% chega e sobra!

----------


## Diogo Capitao

Assim que a 6095 sair no mercado certamente k os entusiastas deste hobby com posses financeiras (ou nao...  :SbSourire2: )irao fazer comparaçoes da 6095 com a mp40, mas lá esta cada um é livre da escolha que faz e no que vai na alma, tomando uma decisao no que quer por no seu aquario, mesmo que talvez essa por vezes nao segue a mais correcta (digo isso como se fosse outra peça fundamental no aquario) eu no meu caso como o camarada Artur pretendo por a bomba na parte de tras do aquario e roda-la para o sitio que mais me agradar isso é umas das grandes vantagens que a tunze tem em relaçao a vortech, mas como disse "makes a choice" cada um é livre des escolher e de que maneira querem investir o vosso nosso meu dinheiro(daria mais utilidade certamente se voces me dessem o vosso dinheiro ^^ VValentes  :yb624:  ) loooool 

Abraços

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> O problema é que mesmo com menos litros por hora a tunze, tem uma corrente mais laminar mesmo a bomba grande.
> ou seja junto á bomba tenho mais corrente, e tenho mais pontos mortos longe da tunze 6060...uma chatice.


Boas António,

Isso da corrente laminar é notório nas 6025, 6045 e 6055, pois todas têm tubo de saída de 40mm.

A novidade é que esta nova 6095, passa desses 40mm para 70mm de saída! Possivelmente vai resolver o problema da corrente laminar concentrada e provavelmente terá um fluxo mais parecido com as Vortech.  :SbOk3: 

Uma falha conceptual das Vortech é não funcionarem com a parte do motor dentro de água. Impede utilização dentro de uma coluna, por exemplo.

A minha dúvida é se a 6095 vem com um controlador de fluxo (mesmo que básico) ou se para tirarmos proveito do controlo teremos de adquirir um dos controladores à parte. Neste segundo caso, as Vortech teriam vantagem pois já trazem o EcoSmart de origem.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: 

Em relação a comparações já tinha tido o que pensava no inicio do tópico:



> Estás a comparar realidades diferentes, ou a limitares-te aos modelos que tens, e não aos que existem. É que até a MP10 tem mais débito que uma 6055 segundo as características de ambas. E para comparares a MP40 a uma Tunze seria a 6105.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Aqui um plantel de seis Stream e Nanostream Tunze...
> 
> 
> 
> uma excelente foto!! qual será a 6095? qual será?  Kum catano, aquela "sopradeira" é brutal!


Não é nenhuma delas  :yb624: 

Em cima da esquerda para a direita: 6015; 6025; 6045
Ao centro: 6055
Em baixo da esquerda para a direita: 6065; 6305

Já agora Artur, essa info que a Reefbuilder tinha passado de que a saída da 6095 tinha um diametro de 70mm fase aos 40mm da 6055 está errada. Nem a 6305 que se vê aí na foto o tem (a 6305 tem 90mm de corpo e 63mm na saída)
Segundo a Tunze todas as Nanostream têm 70mm de corpo, tendo a 6015,6025,6045 e 6055 40mm por 15mm de saída.
A 6095 tem na mesma os 70mm de corpo e 50mm por 10mm de saída. O que não deixa de ser uma evolução na redução de um fluxo mais a direito...sim porque laminar eram as powerhead, maxijets e esse tipo de geringonças. :yb624:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Ricardo,

Agora fiquei KO...  :SbClown:  Estava a ver que era bom demais...  :Admirado: 

Bom... com a diferente realidade... a Vortech MP40W domina!!!  :yb677:   :Palmas: 

Por enquanto acho que vou mesmo contentar-me com as 3 x 6025 kitadas... hehehe  :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Capitao

Boas
independentemente de ter menos fluxo em relaçao a mp40 vou mesmo optar por uma 6095, com a compra de um controlador USB tendo mais opçoes para controlar a bomba, nao estando tao limitado... mas claro vou ter menos fluxo, mas é a bomba que ate agora me agrada mais ^^
 Assim que a tiver posto feedback  e quem quiser faço ate videos da mesma  :SbOk: 

Abraços

----------


## António Vitor

> Assim que a 6095 sair no mercado certamente k os entusiastas deste hobby com posses financeiras (ou nao... )irao fazer comparaçoes da 6095 com a mp40, mas lá esta cada um é livre da escolha que faz e no que vai na alma, tomando uma decisao no que quer por no seu aquario, mesmo que talvez essa por vezes nao segue a mais correcta (digo isso como se fosse outra peça fundamental no aquario) eu no meu caso como o camarada Artur pretendo por a bomba na parte de tras do aquario e roda-la para o sitio que mais me agradar isso é umas das grandes vantagens que a tunze tem em relaçao a vortech, mas como disse "makes a choice" cada um é livre des escolher e de que maneira querem investir o vosso nosso meu dinheiro(daria mais utilidade certamente se voces me dessem o vosso dinheiro ^^ VValentes  ) loooool 
> 
> Abraços



Ainda não percebi que mal faz comparar com a mp40w ou a mp60w.

são ambas bombas de...exacto CIRCULAÇÂO DE ÁGUA.

Se a vortech custa 10x mais ou se debita 20x mais mais uma razão para as comparar..

Se preciso ter 5 bombas 6055 para fazer o mesmo que uma vortech mp40W, e se esta não custa 5 vezes mais...
lol

agora comparar bombas de circulação com leds ou com escumadores...ok aí concordo.

ha e tal não é para nanos, eu tenho uma 6055 num aquário com uma vortech...
E a potência laminar da vortech é mais baixa, ou seja se reduzir a potÊncia como apresenta menor footprint, é MELHOR comparativamente a uma 6055 num nano, quer na circulação quer no resto...
menor footprint...que num aquário pequeno é o maior problema.

A posição da vortech é mesmo o menor dos problemas...
antes com as tunze (2X) andava sempre a mudar de circulação, de sentido mudava bomba, agora meto onde eu QUISER, que vai dar ao mesmo...
boa circulação em TODO o aquário, seja ele grande ou pequeno.

É cara, sim deveria ser mais barata, sim...mas é que eles sabem que têm o melhor produto no mercado.
espero que a tunze passe...e espero que a 6095 venha ser mesmo melhor que a vortech quem sabe...
 :Wink: 

O fluxo nem era o maior problema da tunze, era a potência laminar, muita água rápida na saida da "boca" e que se perde a pouca distância...portanto menos débito...

seria mais interessante menos velocidade de saida, mas mais água a passar como as vortech

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais novidades sobre a Tunze 6095 em...

The new pumps Tunze NanoStream 6095 are on DaniReef.com : DaniReef


Algumas fotos:



Aqui pode ver-se uns "silenciadores" a a azul



Em comparação com a 6105

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Gosto! Obrigado pela partilha Ricardo.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Ricardo,

Parece que a Tunze para este novo modelo pegou num dos anteriores, por exemplo, a 6055, e aplicou as modificações DIY que existem pela net  que existem para as 6025 (ou seja, kitou-a)... e portanto encurtou aquele tubo na entrada e na saída (passou de deep throat para uma shallow throat...  :Coradoeolhos: ) e colocou estrias de entrada de água por toda a "carroçaria"...  :SbSourire2:   Acho positivo terem cumprido "os memorandos da Troika" mas sinceramente "poderiam ir mais além" (tipo aumentar o diâmetro da saída dos 40mm para os 60 ou 70mm em vez dos 50mm que apesar de tudo não são maus mas podia ser mais melhor bom tipo as MP40...

----------


## ricardotrindade

Eu usei todas as versões da vortech MP40 e actualmente tenho uma MP60, qualquer uma delas deu 10 a 0 as 3 tunze 6025 que tive.
Abraços

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Eu usei todas as versões da vortech MP40 e actualmente tenho uma MP60, qualquer uma delas deu 10 a 0 as 3 tunze 6025 que tive.


Eu tenho três dessas tunzes, kitadas, teoricamente atingem performances da 6045 com as pequenas modificações. Esta semana limpei-as com vinagre, já voltei a colocar duas, ficaram como novas, a circulação voltou ao original. Nem preciso da terceira tunze, com duas já faz a festa, o aquário está com circulação perto de tornado... hehehe

Mas claro, uma MP40 seria outra coisa. Acho que ainda está nos planos, mas por enquanto estarei bem servido com as 6025 kitadas.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Considerando que tenho as Tunze já há algum tempo, a primeira faz agora cerca de três anos e meio, elas sempre a bombar e fiáveis, por enquanto acho que tem sido um bom investimento.

----------

